# Networking newb help?



## g_wall (Mar 24, 2016)

Hello, this is my first post here on FreeBSD.org. I am a TOTAL NEWB to BSD, and operating systems in general, but I really want to learn! That's why I am here:

I installed FreeBSD RELEASE 10.2 on an extra laptop. I have been trying to get the ports using
`~# portsnap fetch`
However I receive the following error:

```
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching public key from portsnap.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```
I think I have a network problem as I cannot ping google and when I ping my router iI get this error:

```
#~ ping 10.0.0.1
ping: sendto: Host is down
```
I have been reading forums and documentation but I cannot seem to solve this issue. Thank you for reading. Hope to hear from someone soon.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 24, 2016)

The network has to be configured first.  Your client will probably use DHCP, so see the first section here: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-dhcp.html.


----------



## UnixRocks (Mar 28, 2016)

g_wall said:


> ... I am a TOTAL NEWB to BSD, *and operating systems in general*, but I really want to learn! ...


Welcome to your trial by fire. 

The URL *wblock@* gave you is an excellent resource. Actually, the whole handbook is an excellent resource. If you cannot find or figure out your solutions using the handbook, feel free to come back here and ask more questions.


----------



## g_wall (Apr 8, 2016)

Hey thanks UnixRocks! I reinstalled and setup the network configuration to ipv4 and DHCP. i still cannot run `portsnap fetch` 

Here is my ifconfig output:


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2016)

So, University of California? (It's usually not smart to post your internet IP address)

You cannot ping(8) a URL. That's never going to work. Please post the output of `uname -a` and `cat /etc/resolv.conf`.


----------



## user0 (Apr 8, 2016)

Gosh, I can't believe you are on a 10 Mbit network!
Your IP address is in 169.* network, but you tried to ping an IP from the class A private block 10.*
That is not going to work. Find out an IP address of your default gateway or DNS server (from the network admin) or just another working networked host on the same network and ping it.
Something along the lines of 169.233.29.1 or similar, but within your network 169.233.29.0
If that still does not ping, your NIC is not working or cable is not connected etc, there can be many reasons for that.
And do read up on TCP/IP!


----------

